# Assassin Bugs (for sale?)



## zinto (May 28, 2006)

These guys are everywhere around my house.  I was wondering if anyone would be interested in buying them if I were to put them up for sale.  They're not as exciting as other species, so they'd be cheap ($3?).  I still think they're cool and am going to start keeping some myself.  Let me know if anyone is interested.  Thanks!


----------



## Scorp guy (May 28, 2006)

hey, pm me with some details and all that, id like some.


----------



## ShadowBlade (May 29, 2006)

Yeah, PM me the same.


----------



## zinto (May 29, 2006)

Alright, I must warn you guys though, these are wild caught.  If you want, you can wait until I've had them eating for a while, but it's your call.  How many are you guys wanting?


----------



## Stylopidae (May 29, 2006)

I can't tell how big they are from the pic

This would probably belong in the classified section.

Do you know what sp?

Do they breed in captivity?

Egglaying habits?

Will young feed with adults as in platymeris species?


----------



## desertdwellr (May 29, 2006)

*Assasin id*

Hate to break it to you but the "assasin bug" is actually Triatoma...most likely species is rubida...aka. the kissing bug, conenose bug, Hualapai Tiger,etc.
They feed on mammal blood, mostly pack rats in the wild but will be equally content on Fido or you. Bites are nasty and many people have adverse reactions ie swelling and sore lymph nodes. I don't recommend getting fed upon, personally speaking it is not fun...I'd rather be stung by a dozen bark scorps.
Hope that helps,
Aaron


----------



## zinto (May 29, 2006)

I actually had someone tip me off that it might have been a kissing bug.  I've been looking it up and just as I was going to post that that is indeed what it ended up being, desertdwellr's post was up.  Really sorry about that guys.  I got everyone's hopes up, including mine...sorry! 
You're welcome to still buy them though!   Sigh...


----------



## ShadowBlade (May 29, 2006)

desertdwellr said:
			
		

> Hate to break it to you but the "assasin bug" is actually Triatoma...most likely species is rubida...aka. the kissing bug, conenose bug, Hualapai Tiger,etc.
> They feed on mammal blood, mostly pack rats in the wild but will be equally content on Fido or you. Bites are nasty and many people have adverse reactions ie swelling and sore lymph nodes. I don't recommend getting fed upon, personally speaking it is not fun...I'd rather be stung by a dozen bark scorps.
> Hope that helps,
> Aaron


Okay, thanks, that's why I'm not an entemologist!


----------



## emcgovern84 (Sep 3, 2017)

zinto said:


> I actually had someone tip me off that it might have been a kissing bug.  I've been looking it up and just as I was going to post that that is indeed what it ended up being, desertdwellr's post was up.  Really sorry about that guys.  I got everyone's hopes up, including mine...sorry!
> You're welcome to still buy them though!   Sigh...


Are you still looking to sell the kissing bugs?  If yes.  How much?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redmont (Sep 3, 2017)

You do realize this thread is over a decade old? Also he was last on hear in 2007, do some basic research before posting (not trying to be rude)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

